# Lodging Needed



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am stationed in Minnesota and just found out I will be able to take leave in October! I am looking to find a place to rent around the Kulm area. Within 30 miles would be great. Thanks to anyone who can help!

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

google is your friend


----------



## Averageguy (Oct 24, 2014)

How many people do you have coming with and what dates are you looking at?


----------



## greenhead68 (Sep 14, 2016)

we have a house rented 8 miles north of Harvey the week of 10/22 -10/29. Looking for someone to share the cost...you can text PM me for details We are from Illinois


----------

